# progression?



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

how often do you expect your weights/reps to go up as a natural?

my progress is extremely slow!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Every week imo, Rep ranges will differ depending what your goals are. Normally rep ranges stay the same and weight goes up


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

my weights aren't really going up, but i've noticed i'm getting bigger!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

skullbowling said:


> my weights aren't really going up, but i've noticed i'm getting bigger!


LOL so what are you worrying about ffs ???


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Lifting heavier weights doesnt necessarily mean your not getting bigger. So along as your seeing gains it doesnt matter about what your lifting.


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

well i'm wondering why?

my chest is really growing every week and i don't know why

i'm pressing 2 20kg dumbells and doing flyes with 10 kgs


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

befor exmas i was doing 2 x 30kg db and 15 kg flyes!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

skullbowling said:


> well i'm wondering why?
> 
> my chest is really growing every week and i don't know why
> 
> i'm pressing 2 20kg dumbells and doing flyes with 10 kgs


are you new to weightlifting mate ??

newbie gains come thick and fast..

but as far as your concerned you must be doing it properly , and eating properly and resting well..

Well done you have found the way to success for yourself mate , dont knock it


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> are you new to weightlifting mate ??
> 
> newbie gains come thick and fast..
> 
> ...


easy for you to say

youre pressing 150kg, i'm doing 40!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

skullbowling said:


> easy for you to say
> 
> youre pressing 150kg, i'm doing 40!


???? i dont understand mate you said you were growing well did you not ????


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> ???? i dont understand mate you said you were growing well did you not ????


back and chest really yeh,

arms are staying at 14 inches, but i'm one of them people with a big torso including belly and real long arms!

i'm guesing that by lowering the weights and trying to work my way up i'm targeting the musces more


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

it bothers me as well because people say that you won't grow if you're using the same weights but i am


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

skullbowling said:


> it bothers me as well because people say that you won't grow if you're using the same weights but i am


mate its not a mystery. you do something enough times in the correct manner you will gain.. when you stop gaining size then you may need to up the weight or reps..

but if you are growing by only lifting 20 kgs, then your lucky... and i would not be worried about it, just up the weights when you seem to stall.. keep getting the good food in mate and you will get better and better, the weight will come soon enough i assure you !!!


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> mate its not a mystery. you do something enough times in the correct manner you will gain.. when you stop gaining size then you may need to up the weight or reps..
> 
> but if you are growing by only lifting 20 kgs, then your lucky... and i would not be worried about it, just up the weights when you seem to stall.. keep getting the good food in mate and you will get better and better, the weight will come soon enough i assure you !!!


cheers mate,

i have figured out recently as well that i have to eat a hell of a lot of calories to grow, i don't measure my food but carbs are very important to me as i have a very physical job, i try and eat like a powerlifter!


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Malibu said:


> Lifting heavier weights doesnt necessarily mean your not getting bigger. So along as your seeing gains it doesnt matter about what your lifting.


agree as your muscles have no idea if there lifting 10kg or 100kg as long as your providing enough cellular stimulus, but everyone is different some like to up weight on a weekly basis even if only by 1-5kg. To the OP if your still gaining from lifting the same weight keep at as its working for you and don't worry about what you hear in the gym most of it is BS half the time, ignore it keep training as you are, It's only you who's going to reap the benefits


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

embarissing though when you about 14/15 stone with a belly and your arms are 14 inch?


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

12 and a half years i might be lucky enough to gain 1 rep here or there a month


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe you technique has improved as you have lowered the weight and so are focusing on each rep properly? As almost everyone else is saying don't knock it if it's working!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

skullbowling said:


> how often do you expect your weights/reps to go up as a natural?
> 
> my progress is extremely slow!


As long as you are at a calorie surplus of 500+ cals it should go up every week or every other week for a long time really. If you are not experiencing this or something similar then i would suggest upping your calorie intake.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Weight is vanity

Pump is Sanity


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Firstly it's not about constantly increasing weight per session, it's about getting stronger over time, so don't worry so much if that's your issue.

Strength will go up slowly on a volume style routine, total poundage lifted per workout is way higher than a strength orientated program.

If you're getting bigger just keep going.



Incredible Sulk said:


> Weight is vanity
> 
> Pump is Sanity


Wtf?

Weight to grow and pump to show.........bro.


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

kev1 said:


> 12 and a half years i might be lucky enough to gain 1 rep here or there a month


thanks mate

that puts a bit more perspective on it


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

puurboi said:


> As long as you are at a calorie surplus of 500+ cals it should go up every week or every other week for a long time really. If you are not experiencing this or something similar then i would suggest upping your calorie intake.


yeh, i often don't mind having a couple double cheeseburgers after work on a workout day, just to bump up the calories


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Building muscle is different to getting stronger (though can go hand in hand). You are trying to build up the size of your sarcoplasmic muscle fibers which often are stimulated more by higher volume training.

I'd say if before christmas you were pressing 30kg DBs and now you're pressing 20kg DBs then you are over training, have a bad routine/diet or just need to take a week or two off the gym to recover and come back stronger.

Whats your routine atm?


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

Wardy21 said:


> Building muscle is different to getting stronger (though can go hand in hand). You are trying to build up the size of your sarcoplasmic muscle fibers which often are stimulated more by higher volume training.
> 
> I'd say if before christmas you were pressing 30kg DBs and now you're pressing 20kg DBs then you are over training, have a bad routine/diet or just need to take a week or two off the gym to recover and come back stronger.
> 
> Whats your routine atm?


i had flu all over jan/feb, so didn't do much then at all,

also had a week holiday 2 weeks ago,

maximum sleep i ever get would be 7 hrs and that a good day,

diet wise i've realised that because i walk about 8-10 miles a day(probably more) at work every day, carbs are very important to me, i basically eat as much as i can.

i do everything once a week now with less isolation because i don't seem to recover very quickly


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

If youve been ill for two month its no wonder your weights are down,just try and increase them slowly and gradually when you get your target reps.

My recovery is poor as well as i work shifts and sometimes its hard graft so i keep my volume low,train hard still but not flog myself into the ground.

What are you a postman or something?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

skullbowling said:


> i had flu all over jan/feb, so didn't do much then at all,
> 
> also had a week holiday 2 weeks ago,
> 
> ...


Well that explains why weights are down 30%. Walking 8-10 miles a day you will need a shed load of kcals to put on weight especially during the summer.


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

maxie said:


> If youve been ill for two month its no wonder your weights are down,just try and increase them slowly and gradually when you get your target reps.
> 
> My recovery is poor as well as i work shifts and sometimes its hard graft so i keep my volume low,train hard still but not flog myself into the ground.
> 
> What are you a postman or something?


work nights in a warehouse picking chilled food orders, constant fast walking pushing trollies,

just felt rough every day after xmas really then properly got flu one weekend and basically couldn't move!

trying to work my way back up by eating as much as i physically can!

i'd like to get my arms to 16 inches before thinking about losing the belly, 14 inchers are an embarrissment after nearly a year! although not all of that is traing and eating properly


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

skullbowling said:


> work nights in a warehouse picking chilled food orders, constant fast walking pushing trollies,
> 
> just felt rough every day after xmas really then properly got flu one weekend and basically couldn't move!
> 
> ...


Fcuking hell thats double hard work,its bad enough being busy mornngs and backshift but a busy nightshifts a killer


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Well that thread disqualifies me as am on Var


----------



## skullbowling (Jan 3, 2012)

maxie said:


> Fcuking hell thats double hard work,its bad enough being busy mornngs and backshift but a busy nightshifts a killer


thing is as soon as we've picked we can go, so some nights especially fridays you can literally be power walking for like 8 hours straight.obviously with breaks,

i'm not worried about getting an even bigger belly because the amount of cardio i do at work means that when i want to lose the belly it's gonna hopefully be quite easy.


----------



## InC (Oct 19, 2008)

What your eating makes a high difference. When I cut I'm as weak as anything. When I bulk I feel like the hulk just don't look like him lol


----------

